# Cert. in MA the NREMT or Just NREMT



## spike8152 (Nov 27, 2007)

Newbie question looking for some good reasoning.

I am about to finish my Basic course at Northeastern University in Boston, MA. The University sets up a MA state exam at the end of the course to cert. for MA but, I am from CO and moving back in 2 months not planing on working in MA as a Basic. Should I go cert in MA anyway then cert. NREMT or not worry about MA and go straight to NREMT. Thanks for yor input.
Ian


----------



## jrm818 (Nov 27, 2007)

If its free get it - could be good practice for the NREMT

Otherwise depends on how much cash you have lying around doing nothing.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 27, 2007)

I took the NEU course over the spring/early summer (J.Winslow, right?). I live in MA, but took advantage of the chance to take the NREMT without redoing the practical, and also took the NREMT. The MA test is pretty damn expensive-- $150 to NEU, $150 to the state, wait a month after finishing your course, take the practical, wait 2-3 weeks, then take the written.
With NREMT, all you do is apply online, ask NEU to verify you were in the class, and take the written at a testing center.
Here is what I dont know, I always thought that in order to get an NREMT card, you needed to be liscenced in the state where you tookyour class-- is that correct? I dont know if you can jump right to NREMT, you may need to take the MA test...

Good Luck, tell us how it goes,

DES


----------



## spike8152 (Nov 28, 2007)

emt-student said:


> I took the NEU course over the spring/early summer (J.Winslow, right?). I live in MA, but took advantage of the chance to take the NREMT without redoing the practical, and also took the NREMT. The MA test is pretty damn expensive-- $150 to NEU, $150 to the state, wait a month after finishing your course, take the practical, wait 2-3 weeks, then take the written.
> With NREMT, all you do is apply online, ask NEU to verify you were in the class, and take the written at a testing center.
> Here is what I dont know, I always thought that in order to get an NREMT card, you needed to be liscenced in the state where you tookyour class-- is that correct? I dont know if you can jump right to NREMT, you may need to take the MA test...
> 
> ...


My Instructor is Ed Burke. and you hit the nail on the head as far as the MA being very $$$. 
From what I understood when I read the NREMT site and the CO's EMT requirments NREMT is the only way to cert. in CO. As long as where you took the course verify. 
Is this true? 
Thanks,
Ian


----------



## bstone (Nov 29, 2007)

MA OEMS=stealing your money
I live in Cambridge. NREMT certified. Not bothering with MA until they accept NREMT.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 29, 2007)

ianmaustin said:


> My Instructor is Ed Burke. and you hit the nail on the head as far as the MA being very $$$.
> From what I understood when I read the NREMT site and the CO's EMT requirments NREMT is the only way to cert. in CO. As long as where you took the course verify.
> Is this true?
> Thanks,
> Ian



Ed Burke is excellent. You are in good hands. 
Bstone is right, if you dont plan on working in MA, and can get the NREMT card without it, there is no reason to get an MA card. Just make sure that when you register for your NREMT test, they contact NEU and exempt you from the practical exam. 

Good Luck!
DES


----------



## spike8152 (Dec 4, 2007)

So I searched the NREMT site top to bottom and couldn't figure out how I go about obtaining NREMT cert. With having already certed in MA, because I will not have taken I pratical. HELP!
Ian


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 4, 2007)

ianmaustin said:


> So I searched the NREMT site top to bottom and couldn't figure out how I go about obtaining NREMT cert. With having already certed in MA, because I will not have taken I pratical. HELP!
> Ian




Simply, have you called them (NREMT) and asked them?... 

R/r 911


----------



## spike8152 (Dec 4, 2007)

I did call them this morning and got my questions answered. Just using my other resources (this forum) that were avaliable at the time 01:05 am. 

Answers are to NREMT cert. w/o cert. in MA NREMT must veify throught Northeastern that I did take the course. (From talking to others NEU drops the ball there.) Then find a pratical to take and then the written. 

So to save a head ache I will just cert in MA then Cert NREMT and only have to take the written. as for the $$$ the GI bill is paying me for 4 months as a full time student for th course so I will just have to use that and not pocket as much oh well.

Thanks for everyones help.
Ian


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 4, 2007)

What I have found reading several hundred questions and remarks about the NREMT is that it is usually someone else that has not performed the tasks they were supposed to do. Yes, definitely NREMT has its share of problems, but they have been around for 30 years and service millions yearly, so they have the system down by now. One needs to remember... * they are a testing process only* that's it. 

R/r 911


----------



## Nocturnatrix (Dec 28, 2007)

bstone said:


> MA OEMS=stealing your money
> I live in Cambridge. NREMT certified. Not bothering with MA until they accept NREMT.



are they going to be accepting the nr soon? im planning on moving to woburn  in mid-summer and i have my nys and nr emt-b cert. i know about reciprocity but i heard you have to wait for openings in testing centers and wait for the results and i would love to start working as soon as possible!


----------



## bstone (Dec 28, 2007)

Nocturnatrix said:


> are they going to be accepting the nr soon? im planning on moving to woburn  in mid-summer and i have my nys and nr emt-b cert. i know about reciprocity but i heard you have to wait for openings in testing centers and wait for the results and i would love to start working as soon as possible!



Every time I call them and ask their answer is "no". They say that once they accepted NREMT for Basic, but no longer. I am licensed in IL as an EMT-B and NREMT-I. I won't pay MA OEMS $300 just to take a test which I have already taken twice. And to be allowed to do less than how I was trained.


----------



## Nocturnatrix (Dec 28, 2007)

bstone said:


> Every time I call them and ask their answer is "no". They say that once they accepted NREMT for Basic, but no longer. I am licensed in IL as an EMT-B and NREMT-I. I won't pay MA OEMS $300 just to take a test which I have already taken twice. And to be allowed to do less than how I was trained.



300$ !*!*!*!*!*!*!*!**! this is ridiculous!


----------



## bstone (Dec 28, 2007)

Nocturnatrix said:


> 300$ !*!*!*!*!*!*!*!**! this is ridiculous!



Yes it is. It's robbery through and through.

This is probably the form you want:
http://www.mass.gov/Eeohhs2/docs/dph/emergency_services/ar/2_236_basic.pdf


----------



## TommyPoint (Jan 15, 2008)

I've just been curious about why MA doesn't accept NREMT certification? It's one of very few states that have nothing to do with the Registry, and I was just wondering if anyone on here knew the history, or if things might change eventually. bstone makes it sound like the OEMS has made up its mind for now, though.


----------



## bstone (Jan 15, 2008)

I have had a few conversations with them about this. The OEMS has told me they feel that the NREMT falls short for not offering same day results, but at the same time I have heard rumors that the NREMT lost the bidding war for giving the state test, which was given to I/O Systems instead.

Money and politics. It has little to do with the benefit of the EMTs and emergency medicine and more to do with people in office and suits. All so frustrating. I am happily a NREMT-I and won't bother with MA OEMS until they come into the modern age.


----------



## spike8152 (Jan 25, 2008)

bstone said:


> Money and politics. It has little to do with the benefit of the EMTs and emergency medicine and more to do with people in office and suits.



X2 - I can't wait to leave this state!!

Well to update I am now certified in MA I was going to say F it but I still had money from my GI bill so I went ahead and did it. Now waiting for NEU to verifiy me and then here back from NREMT. Thanks for everyones input.


----------

